# Cinematic Strings Free Demo Patch and Competition!



## Alex W (Oct 17, 2009)

Interested in getting a hands on feel for what Cinematic Strings really sounds like?

Head on over to http://www.cinematicstrings.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=63&Itemid=123, register with our website, and you can then pick up your free "Monster Staccatos" demo patch.


In addition to this free patch, we're also launching a competition:

Using the free "Monster Staccatos" patch, create an exciting demo piece which demonstrates the awesome raw sound of these samples. The players nearly ruined their bows and strings while playing for the fff layer, so lets show them some appreciation by using the samples to create something lively and energetic. Don't be afraid to really go all out, and not just strings too - woodwinds, brass, percussion and anything else.

The producer of the best demo by the end of November will receive a free copy of the library, and it's a very usable patch on its own, so really, everyone wins.

To those customers who have already bought it, don't worry - you are also eligible to enter - and will receive your money back if you are chosen as the winner!

Submit your entry to info at cinematicstrings dot com with "Competition" in the subject, or even via the support form on the website will be fine.

Hope you enjoy the free patch! Cheers, and have fun.

-Alex

_PS - Technical note - Don't forget, you can shape the envelope by using CC1 - which adjusts the release, and CC5 which adjusts the sustain. So by using these in combination you can effectively shape the length of the samples, which in turn affects the feel of the performance._


----------



## Unison (Oct 17, 2009)

Cheers fellas!

Can't wait to try these out. And what a great idea with the competition! 

460Mb of free samples is a very generous gift!!! Thanks again.

best,
-Nicklas


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 17, 2009)

Ahhh exciting! They're on their way to my harddrive...looking forward to them!

Thanks a bunch. I think this is a really generous and great marketing idea, even outside the fact that you can win the entire library with this contest. Excellent idea.


----------



## sevaels (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow. Very very cool.

o-[][]-o


----------



## dinerdog (Oct 17, 2009)

This makes me smile. :D


----------



## Alex W (Oct 17, 2009)

Nah you don't have to


----------



## _taylor (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks Alex for this generous offering. I like the sound a lot. Very big!


----------



## Alex W (Oct 17, 2009)

no probs! Glad you like it


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow - thanks Alex. They sound great.

Q: is a potential contestant disqualified if he makes changes to the programming; i.e. if I were to seperate the samples so that they didn't play in octacves the way they do currently, would I get the big ol' boot??? :D


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 17, 2009)

A good idea, Alex!


----------



## Alex W (Oct 17, 2009)

Hehe Riff, well I wouldn't mind if it were òM   ³Õ´M   ³ÕµM   ³Õ¶M   ³Õ·M   ³Õ¸M   ³Õ¹M   ³ÕºM   ³Õ»M   ³Õ¼M   ³Õ½M


----------



## Hal (Oct 18, 2009)

very generous indeed
will download


----------



## dogforester (Oct 18, 2009)

Thnx Alex for the monster staccato's, do the demo's in the contest have to have monster staccato's only or can we add drums etc ( stuff that is not strings).... ?

edit: just read the description again lol. :oops:


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 18, 2009)

Could you please clarify the rules of the competition? Is it a track with just the strings...a track with anything you want....a track with anything you want but these are the only strings you can use......a track with anything you want but these strings are the only melodic instrument you can use etc.

Cheers 

Dan


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 18, 2009)

So far as I understand you can use what you want, but let the monsters shine pretty well.


----------



## musicpete (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the free patch.

But please fix your website. It still doesn't work properly with Firefox!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 18, 2009)

musicpete @ Sun Oct 18 said:


> Thanks for the free patch.
> 
> But please fix your website. It still doesn't work properly with Firefox!



Works fine here (OS X & Firefox).

Cool promotion Alex.


----------



## mixolydian (Oct 18, 2009)

Works like a charm with XP 32 and Firefox 3.5.3.

...Still loading the Monsters.


----------



## Polarity (Oct 18, 2009)

> Don't be afraid to really go all out, and not just strings too - woodwinds, brass, percussion and anything else.



I read clearly this in the announce.
So I guess that we can use other instruments too...
otherwise how can you do a bombastic track as requested? :mrgreen:

PS: thankyou for the patch!! will be useful to test how your library sound.


----------



## Chaim (Oct 18, 2009)

Alex, in the Stacato download patch, why does it use 4 voices when I only press one key?


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 18, 2009)

Haha sent my entry in already....the patch was extremely inspirational. Managed to only use this patch for strings as well....fingers crossed its good enough xD

Dan


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 18, 2009)

Ha! I was thinking about buying this, but now i have to wait untill the end of November :D

Great freebie, whish more developers did this .


----------



## lee (Oct 18, 2009)

I guess using the free 3.5 player wont work with this, or?


----------



## Alex W (Oct 18, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Mon Oct 19 said:


> Ha! I was thinking about buying this, but now i have to wait untill the end of November :D
> 
> Great freebie, whish more developers did this .



Ok, I'll just update the rules a bit.

I'll be giving away 2 copies. 1 to someone who has already bought the library, so in other words, they'll be getting their money back. And the 2nd copy, I'll be giving to someone who doesn't have the library yet.

I'll also post this update on the website, to make things clearer for everyone.

-Alex


----------



## schatzus (Oct 18, 2009)

The patch sounds awesome... this lib is next on my acquisition list. 
Thanks Alex! Great way to get the word out!


----------



## DynamicK (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for providing your demo patch.
Sounds great. :mrgreen: 



> Great freebie, wish more developers did this .


+1


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 19, 2009)

Gotya - thanks.

Just a footnote - can't understand with Symphobia either why very short articulations don't default to full release? I guess it sounds less ambient, which some may like... but it always sounds artificial and throttled to my ears. Just my $0.02.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 20, 2009)

Now I've mastered the extremely taxing art of pushing the modwheel up oops, I've had a proper play with the patch... oh boy it is niiiiiiiiiiiiiice. Have to say it sounds richer than even Symphobia's stacked staccato patch - it is full, yet bright without ever being harsh. Very playable... one helluva demo, guys - thanks!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks! All I can say is that this freebie sounds amazing, tone, character and ambience wise!

Cheers,
Theo


----------



## Mr Greg G (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Alex, I really like this patch that, like noiseboyuk said, sounds even better than the symphobia staccato patches because all the samples have the same attack. So now none of my notes are offbeat when quantized to 100% .

Awesome


----------



## john rodriguez (Oct 21, 2009)

Chaim @ Sun Oct 18 said:


> Alex, in the Stacato download patch, why does it use 4 voices when I only press one key?



I think because the patch is programmed to crossfade based on velocity, so every note triggers every dynamic layer in the RR set with the velocity controlling the mix between them. maybe?


----------

